# Anybody ever use 'exodin'?



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Brought some Exodin today as my yellow boxfish picked up some white spots overnight. Popped home from work at 11.30 and they had pretty much gone. But being paranoid about my tank headed for a larger lfs and asked the saltwater guy there. He thought it didn't sound like whitespot and more like the Boxfish got covered in some substrate while feeding overnight :fun: and just too keep an eye on the fish.

Anyway, back to the Exodin.......You can tell the instructions are translated from german...I'm not even sure if you just add the required amount directly to the tank or anything. Any Ideas or instructions would be great!!!!!

p.s just in case it is Whitespot, i've heard crushed Garlic oil mixed with frozen food (sounds like Masterchef  ) works well....any thoughts?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

garlic has had no significant proof of doing anything in any study. However, many hobbists swear by it. It may boost immune systems in the fish, but it won't rid you of ich forever. A med with coppersulfate, or melachalite green will work against ich. However, neither of these are reef safe.
Also FYI boxfish have been known to "Nuke" a tank, excreting toxins when they are stressed or die. Be sure you are running carbon, and if he does die/look stressed, be prepared to do a fairly large water change.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Garlic works, but not in the conventional way. It doesn't kill ick, but instead makes the parasites drop off of the fish. Unable to find palatable hosts, they starve. This, however, does not eradicate them. While many of them are indeed wiped out, others will go into a dormant state, waiting until conditions are right for another try. Only actual meds can really get rid of them, but garlic can at least keep your fish alive for awhile.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> Also FYI boxfish have been known to "Nuke" a tank, excreting toxins when they are stressed or die.


I'm sitting by my Hospital tank just watching the Box fish in the main tank as i type. I'm thinking about popping him in there tonight.

Managed to get to my lfs this afternoon, he gave me some stuff that he uses in his tanks (off the shelf, no charge!!! (much respect to my lfs!!)) Sabbactisum and Parazoryne, 100% chemical free. Worth a go me thinks 

The boxfish is pretty much himself, feeding well etc etc.....but......you just get that feeling, you know..........

Hey, no one said marine was easy


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

no kidding, otherwise I'd be a lot richer right now


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> no kidding, otherwise I'd be a lot richer right now


Hey, I know that feeling 

But, you know what, i could never give it up now.

Water dripping from the RO unit in the kitchin.....
Knowing you need to pick up another 45kg tub of salt from the lfs tomorrow  
New Mini reef tank just getting sorted in the corner.....
That 680ltr tank you are eyeing up on the net, you know damn well you have to have it!!!!

Sod eating.. the little fish dudes rule the house :fish: :grin:


----------

